# Return of goods



## Hooked (8/10/17)

I recently bought some incorrect items from Vape King. They allowed me to return the items and have refunded me by means of loyalty points. Thank you, Vape King - much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## r0ckf1re (8/10/17)

I've had the same with them. Great service.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ozeran (8/10/17)

Had a similar experience at Vapecon. They reimbursed me. Great service.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

